# Peacock Bass HYBRID- Azul + Mono



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

found one 10", for 25 bucks. Should i grab it!?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If you can house it and it healthy sure why not?

That's a good price only $15 that's a steal even if it's a hybrid.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> If you can house it and it healthy sure why not?
> 
> That's a good price only $15 that's a steal even if it's a hybrid.


25 bucks** my bad.

im assuming hybrids are generally worth less than pure breds?
only problem is he lives all the way in peterborough, such a cool looking fish though. half his body is grey, half is green. half his fins are blue, half are red.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> 25 bucks** my bad.
> 
> im assuming hybrids are generally worth less than pure breds?
> only problem is he lives all the way in peterborough, such a cool looking fish though. half his body is grey, half is green. half his fins are blue, half are red.


In most cases yes in this one for sure.

I just don't know where he would get a hybrid from. It's not easy to spawn these guys in captivity and I don't see a farm wanting to cross a cheeky with an expensive PBass.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> In most cases yes in this one for sure.
> 
> I just don't know where he would get a hybrid from. It's not easy to sons these guys in captivity and I don't see a farm wanting to cross a cheeky with an expensive PBass.


LOL, sounds to me like someones cichla community spawned in their tank, although unlikely.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> LOL, sounds to me like someones cichla community spawned in their tank, although unlikely.


I've seen it done by many hobbyists but in huge 400gal + tanks and I have never seen anyone waste their time cross breeding.

If it's a nice fish you should get it if you really want it.


----------



## Lobster.Lounge (Feb 11, 2011)

Big als in scarborough had a pure peacock bass around christmas time. havent been back in awhile though.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I've seen it done by many hobbyists but in huge 400gal + tanks and I have never seen anyone waste their time cross breeding.
> 
> If it's a nice fish you should get it if you really want it.


yea, if he ever has to drive near the GTA, ill grab it. otherwise, unless its a purebred exotic species, its not worth it the drive lol.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ChuckRum said:


> found one 10", for 25 bucks. Should i grab it!?


Do you have any pictures of this Pbass?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Do you have any pictures of this Pbass?


http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Large-Fish-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ264778010

he emailed me back telling me its certainly not a piquiti hybrid and that hes pure mono.. ive never seen a mono with blue fins before


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's hard to say when it comes to color, because different river system have different type of color.

look similar to this? *confuse you more* LOL! 

blue and green 

Some people said my fish was a mazan mono, some said it's a cichla nigromaculata, who knows...

Welcome to the mystery world of peacock bass!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That PBass for $25 is a steal. It's a freaking sweet looking fish. If I was into them like I used to be I'd grab it for sure.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

and sometimes different angle, flash, or if the fish is stressful vs not stressful will also determine it's color

Same fish without the blue color



confusing eh???

BUT $25 for a 10" peacock bass, it's a steal, you should GET IT!!!! 

I got most of my 10"ish peacock bass for $100++++ XD LOL!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> and sometimes different angle, flash, or if the fish is stressful vs not stressful will also determine it's color
> 
> Same fish without the blue color
> 
> ...


 im goma ask if we can meet halfway.. peterborough is damn far lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ChuckRum said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Large-Fish-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ264778010
> 
> he emailed me back telling me its certainly not a piquiti hybrid and that hes pure mono.. ive never seen a mono with blue fins before


It could be just the pictures but still a very nice looking Pbass for only $25


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Fish almost looks photoshopped!


----------



## irietek (Jan 11, 2011)

wow! Beauty!
Snag that fish =)


----------

